# Man Arrested At Airport With Cocaine Wig



## Zaz (Jul 16, 2019)

Since this is the hair forum after all, felt I should share. A Colombian man was arrested in Barcelona trying to smuggle 1.1 lbs ($34,000) of cocaine under his wig and his mugshot has me weak 
*.*
*.
.
.
.
.
*
Wait for it
.
.
.
.
.







How did he think this would pass? How high was he when he came up with this Scooby Doo plan? He just taped a bag of cocaine to his head and plopped a wig on top


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jul 16, 2019)

It wasn't the plan but the actual execution that went awry.


----------



## Zaz (Jul 16, 2019)

This must have been Plan A that got shut down


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 16, 2019)

Why does he still have the cocaine (and the wig) in the mug shot though? Lmao...

Is this real?


----------



## Laela (Jul 16, 2019)

I swear ya'll  making  stuff up !!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 16, 2019)

Zaz said:


> This must have been Plan A that got shut down


----------



## Sosoothing (Jul 16, 2019)

The title alone had me snickering. Then I scrolled down to the mug shot....


----------



## Zaz (Jul 16, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Why does he still have the cocaine (and the wig) in the mug shot though? Lmao...
> 
> Is this real?


So far as I can tell, it's real. It reminds me of the guy who tried to escape in a suitcase and they took pictures of him in the suitcase 

If it's at the airport I'm guessing they have holding cells on premise to book people.


----------



## Laela (Jul 16, 2019)

Wha? Girl..  I'm in tears... 





Zaz said:


> So far as I can tell, it's real. It reminds me of the guy who tried to escape in a suitcase and they took pictures of him in the suitcase


----------



## Zaz (Jul 16, 2019)

Colombian man's attempt to smuggle cocaine into Spain under a toupee last month failed spectacularly after authorities noticed his overly-large head, police said.

Policía Nacional said the man was detained after landing on a flight from Bogotá, the capital of Colombia, into Barcelona–El Prat Josep Tarradellas Airport. His plane had been assigned extra security checks, a normal procedure for countries that are known for drug trafficking.

In this instance, agents became suspicious after spotting a man wearing a disproportionately large wig under his hat and acting nervous enough to attract attention.

Citing the Spanish national police, EFE news agency reported a search of the suspect revealed a package containing more than 1.1 lbs (500 grams) of cocaine glued to the top of his head. The drugs had an estimated street value of more than €30,000, the equivalent of $33,700.

A statement from the law enforcement agency said: "Performing routine controls on arrival flights considered 'hot,' the officers detained a Colombian citizen from Bogotá [Colombia] who had the appearance of a tourist on first impression but later attracted their attention due to his notable nervousness and the disproportionate size of the toupee he wore.

It added: "When proceeding with his identification, officers saw that underneath his hat, he was wearing a wig that because of its size prompted suspicions he could be hiding an illegal substance underneath it." The suspect was later charged with public health crimes.





Policía Nacional said the man was detained on June 18 after landing on a flight from Bogotá, the capital of Colombia, into Barcelona–El Prat, police said.POLICÍA NACIONAL/TWITTER
The alleged smuggler's full identity was not released by police, but media outlet La Vanguardia reported he was 65-years-old. The arrest took place on June 18. A police spokesperson told the daily newspaper: "His toupee was very curious but the agents there are experts."

Policía Nacional posted multiple images of the man posing for a mugshot to its Twitter account today—quickly attracting hundreds of shares and thousands of likes on the site. The caption stated: "Arrested in Barcelona with drugs in his toupee... his hair is going to fall out!"

The first picture, taken from a side perspective, showed the man wearing the large toupee. The second image posted to social media showed a package, allegedly containing the seized drugs, on his head. In both, the man's face was partially obscured with a black bar across his eyes.

A police statement obtained by Reuters noted: "There is no limit to the inventiveness of drug traffickers trying to mock controls."

Piñera del Olmo Canals, a Barcelona-based law firm, explains on its website that drug cases fall under "crimes against public health" in Spain and criminal sentences will vary case-to-case.

It explains online: "Punishment for drug-related crimes depends on the type of drug involved and whether they carry a serious health risk. For trafficking of a drug which seriously affects the user's health, our lawyers have seen sentences of between three to six years and a fine."


----------



## Zaz (Jul 16, 2019)

Laela said:


> Wha? Girl..  I'm in tears...


And here's that story 






https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/r...e/news-story/b7f248090f77dc9d69fa981d4ef9c8c9


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 16, 2019)

Zaz said:


> And here's that story
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You know something is really wrong with these people. Why is he laying there letting them take the picture?! Get up!


----------



## Laela (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 17, 2019)

That suitcase photo...


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 17, 2019)

Why is the cocaine black? Or is that just a black bag? I don’t like these stories bc that just means black women who travel will potentially be subject to more shenanigans when it comes to our hair with the TSA. If I fly with a wig I wear the shortest wig possible- no big curly styles for people to be running their hands through my hair.


----------



## Zaz (Jul 17, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> You know something is really wrong with these people. Why is he laying there letting them take the picture?! Get up!


I'm guessing when the story is that incongruous they make them take the photo so their defence attorney doesn't pull some, if the glove don't fit, you must acquit, funny business. Like this legitimately for real happened judge


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 17, 2019)

So, ahm... if he had placed that package on his head flatter, and his wig had been YouTube tight and fabulous, and he hadn't been nervous enough to attract attention, then he would have potentially gotten through? No sniffing dogs? No Xray machines? No body searches?

He lost 34,000 dollars , is going to get kicked out the country and do jail time when all he had to do was take the time to watch a FREE 10 minute YouTube video on how to slay his wig?

Come on, man! _Really?_





Pouring out some liquor... for what could have been...


----------



## OhTall1 (Jul 17, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> Why is the cocaine black? Or is that just a black bag?


Black bag so it would blend better with the wig


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 17, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> So, ahm... if he had placed that package on his head flatter, and his wig had been YouTube tight and fabulous, and he hadn't been nervous enough to attract attention, then he would have potentially gotten through? No sniffing dogs? No Xray machines? No body searches?
> 
> He lost 34,000 dollars , is going to get kicked out the country and do jail time when all he had to do was take the time to watch a FREE 10 minute YouTube video on how to slay his wig?
> 
> ...



I’ve seen a lot more dogs being used at airports these days like WTH man! Now I see why


----------



## msbettyboop (Jul 17, 2019)

But but I thought it would be a slay queen type of wig. I was not prepared for that at all


----------



## Anonymous1 (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Zaz (Jul 17, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> So, ahm... if he had placed that package on his head flatter, and his wig had been YouTube tight and fabulous, and he hadn't been nervous enough to attract attention, then he would have potentially gotten through? No sniffing dogs? No Xray machines? No body searches?
> 
> He lost 34,000 dollars , is going to get kicked out the country and do jail time when all he had to do was take the time to watch a FREE 10 minute YouTube video on how to slay his wig?
> 
> ...


You never actually get scanned on arrival really, only at departure, and clearly the Colombians are used to cosigning all kindsa foolery for the cartels. All he had to do was at the very least spread out that bag so it's not one huge lump 

He was only charged with "public health crimes" which is nice cuz he's probably just a mule who would've been paid a tiny fraction of that $32K.


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 17, 2019)

I am so disappointed; I was hoping to see something far more creative.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jul 18, 2019)

Zaz said:


> And here's that story
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you just gon lay there like a punk and let them take your picture???


----------



## Laela (Jul 19, 2019)

^^^ I'm  sure they  told him to Freeze, stay right where you are lol


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 19, 2019)

I actually feel sorry for this man- the cartels ain’t no joke. This was so poorly executed me may have wanted to get caught


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 19, 2019)

OhTall1 said:


> Black bag so it would blend better with the wig


He should have put some foundation in the part.


----------



## Covagirlm (Jul 19, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> He should have put some foundation in the part.


 and brushed out his baby hairs.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jul 19, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> I actually feel sorry for this man- the cartels ain’t no joke. This was so poorly executed me may have wanted to get caught


I’m sure he was the decoy. Someone else
Got thru that day.


----------



## Stormy (Jul 20, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> black women who travel will potentially be subject to more shenanigans when it comes to our hair with the TSA. If I fly with a wig I wear the shortest wig possible- no big curly styles for people to be running their hands through my hair.



Yeah I've already been through that once just wearing some regular individual twists! Similar to my profile pic. No big hair, but a black TSA lady sure stopped, patted and searched my hair.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 20, 2019)

^^^Did she change her gloves? I swear some of these people do it just to harass us.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jul 27, 2019)

Im truly done. LOLLLLLL


----------

